# Looking for opinions



## plows&tattoos (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey guys my kid want's to get involved more in my plowing business, he's 15 and responsible however for liability and insurance reasons it is not possible. I am kicking around the idea of purchasing him a used arctic cat 300 with a 48in plow and telling him to hustle and see what he can do on his own. I think the hard work and if he follows through can be a great motivator, after all it's how I got my start. 

My question is, is the Artic Cat 300 strong enough? every review I have seen on the machine is a glowing endorsement that it can handle anything but I have no experience in mid size ATV's. it is 4x4 and I honestly don't see him doing a whole lot more than a handful of neighbors driveways, though some have inclines I'd say none are more than 100ft long

any input is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## oldpeople2 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it would be great for your son to do snow removal. The 300cc will do fine as long as he is not into high drifting snow. Have him put some weight on the back of the ATV, take his time, and have him go down on the incline, plus he well have fun.


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

The AC will do just fine... cleared a 1/2 mile gravel road many times with one. Add some weight to the back and get to work.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you'll **** yourself when he comes home with a new quad hahaha because he took on a home depot by himself hahaha


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

go for it. the Cat will handle the 48" blade no problem till the snow is over 12" then you'll have problems but he's young and can plow with the storm.

plus at that age its more fun with an ATV.

sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

An Arctic Cat 300 will handle a 48" blade no problem. Good luck to him this Winter.


----------



## plows&tattoos (Nov 6, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1132499 said:


> you'll **** yourself when he comes home with a new quad hahaha because he took on a home depot by himself hahaha


LOL if he does I'll get back into commercial work and have him bid out my jobs


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

hahah thats the part i hate too, i thought my dad would retire and do that to keep busy,

so much for wishful thinking


----------

